# Spay & Neuter Age



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I recently took my male and female Pyrenees pups to get their 3 month check/shots. The vet said they should be spayed and neutered at around 4 months.
Is that age typical? I've since done a little reading and there are so many opinions that I'm more confused than before. I'm definitely a supporter of neutering but don't want to cause problems for these dogs down the road that could have been prevented by waiting a little longer.
Thanks


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

Listen to your vet. Btw, spaying increases chances of certain types of cancers in dogs. It's not always all it cracked up to be, especially if you have proper containment. Weight issues are another problem.

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Here we go, 
If that was my vet I would ask him point blank how many Giant Breed LGD's he currently has as patients, then I would ask him if he knows how the PROPER way to put a PYr under for the procedure. Then I'd fire him anyway.

At 4 months a Giant Breed does not have their long bone growth, this is a dog that takes 2 full years to reach maturity. Not to mention, they have a frighteningly slow metabolism, therefore, if you put them under based on weight, you can kill them, as their bodies cannot handle that much medication.
I spent a year interviewing Vets, until I actually found one that knew anything about Pyr's/LGD's, not just "Dogs". My current vet told me that when I brought my male in for neutering, it was a bit early, he was 16 months old, but as my female, his sister, was in heat, and we couldn't separate them at the time, having just moved, it would probably be fine. Mind you, he was intact for her first two heats, and we did manage to keep them apart, not easy, but doable.
Early spay and neuter is a money maker for vets, and may be fine for some breeds, but LGD's, and especially Pyrs, need the time, and the hormones to mature properly.
Some get it done early, and have no problems, some don't, I'd personally, rather not risk my dogs health, even if it is an inconvienence to me for a while.
Now, don't even start on double dew claw removal! LOL!!!ound:


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Not to stir the pot but I would love to hear your slant on dew claw removal. 

I seriously don't see the reason for the removal.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:happy2: Mike, I totally agree! Fired my first vet for pushing early spay/neuter, and trying to convince me to remove the dew claws.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

NO NO AND NO! if this vet insists I would find a new one.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

My rottie lab mix started having seizures within days if being neutered at 1 year old...the vet also removed his hind dew claws without asking and charged $80 for each foot. I was pissed. I loved his monkey feet. Lol

So my philosophy now is that either neuter really early (no later than 8 weeks) so their body can figure out an alternate growth pattern, or wait until they are full grown. Don't do it in the middle of a growth cycle.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

This is worth a read. 

http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

http://www.akcchf.org/news-events/library/articles/rottweilerupdate0410.pdf


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Get a new vet. I think four months is too young for even little dogs. You are just asking for trouble getting it done so young. Wait until she is filled out, probably 2 1/2.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I just had our chihuahua done yesterday. She was a year old 2-26. My vet will not do any before 6 months of age.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I was surprised when the vet said 4 mos. We can keep the dogs apart when my female comes into heat so that shouldn't be a huge issue. I had a female Dane who died from breast cancer so like the stats regarding decreasing the chance of breast cancer if females are spayed before puberty, but don't like stats about bone cancer/joint issues assoc. with early spaying.
The vet didn't mention the dew claws. I was waiting for that one.
Thanks again for the responses.

Thanks Jason for the links. I have read other studies saying most of what you linked to.

I think my dogs will stay as they are for a while. If I can keep up with horse, cow and pig cycles, adding one female Pyr shouldn't be a problem!

Oh I have to add that these pups are just wonderful! They are smart, sweet, and just a joy to be around! Keeps me young.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Got a question. I have a half pit bull half american bulldog that is currently undergoing treatment for an UTI. She has had 2 episodes and this is the 3rd one and she's only 9 months of age. Had big problems with her peeing in her crate which is how we figured out she had an UTI. The problem is the vet is really pushing me to get her spayed because he claims it is a hormone related problem and she has yet to come in heat so I am a bit dubious about that. Her mother did have problems with it but the breeder attributed it to her being an outdoor dog AND after she had her pups...she ended up having to put her outside but never did take her to the vet for a check up. The vet claims it is inherited. I have my doubts. What is your opinion and experience based on this? This dog is going to be helping me catch wild hogs and I have young kids so she needs to be kept indoors a lot and be socialized with everyone.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Ted, I've never had this issue, I'm curious as to what the others think.
It sounds to me like it is a hereditary thing, if her mother had the problem as well.
I don't see how spaying her right this second would correct it though. Although, at 9 months, she may have achieved her height, being a large breed and not a giant.....I'd still try to hold out for at least the 1 year mark though.
Unless she is in pain and suffering, then I'd probably take the vets advice and have her spayed, as long as it stops the constant infections....


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

UT are not hereditary, they are a bacterial infection. However, whatever is making her prone to them could be hereditary, a shorted urethra or something like that. Spaying would be a temporary fix since spayed females often have incontinence issues and that increases the chance of UTI as well. I would treat the infection and then start looking at ways to increase the acidity of her urine and add vitamin c to her diet as a preventive.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Her problem could also be nutritional. What do you feed her.

btw, I also use Vitamin C as a supplement.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

See if you can find a vet who will remove the uterus of your ***** but leave her ovaries in place. A lot of my large-breed friends have started doing this to the dogs they don't want bred accidentally. The ovaries are still there, producing hormones, but the uterus is gone which means the chances of an accidental pregnancy are nil.

Likewise for your male, look into a vasectomy. It will keep him from accidentally impregnating a ***** in heat, while allowing his testes to remain to produce the hormones he needs to grow properly.

If you have to choose one, get the ***** done.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

TedH71 said:


> Got a question. I have a half pit bull half american bulldog that is currently undergoing treatment for an UTI. She has had 2 episodes and this is the 3rd one and she's only 9 months of age. Had big problems with her peeing in her crate which is how we figured out she had an UTI. The problem is the vet is really pushing me to get her spayed because he claims it is a hormone related problem and she has yet to come in heat so I am a bit dubious about that. Her mother did have problems with it but the breeder attributed it to her being an outdoor dog AND after she had her pups...she ended up having to put her outside but never did take her to the vet for a check up. The vet claims it is inherited. I have my doubts. What is your opinion and experience based on this? This dog is going to be helping me catch wild hogs and I have young kids so she needs to be kept indoors a lot and be socialized with everyone.


My friend had a pit bull she doted on.... Maybe its a pit bull thing? She had a similar issue with her dog (female)- it was spayed and had this problem- constant UTIs and it was indoor dog ... So, she took the dog to a speciality vet they did little procedure on her vulva to change the shape, and that corrected the issue....


----------

